# macro algaes



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

What is macro algaes. I think it is small microscopic critters in the water if that is what it is then How do you know if you have them? If that is not what they are then what are they?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> What is macro algaes. I think it is small microscopic critters in the water if that is what it is then How do you know if you have them? If that is not what they are then what are they?
> 
> Roger


That is way off, micro algeas are the good algea that people put in there sumps to use up all the nutrients in the water so algea cant grow in the main tank. Their are copods that are tiny animals that come with the live rock.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

micro algeas so how do you get micro algeas?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought a couple baseball size clumps from a LFS. Or if you now anyone that has a sump with it in there. It grows pretty fast.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

great any idea on prices? also how do you know if you have copeodes

spelling ?

Roger


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

usmc ive heard you say this multiple times but i never said anything cause i dont like correcting people. Microalgeas are the small single celled algeas that grow on your glass and your lr, macro algea are the ''plant'' like algeas that people grow in there sumps.
people grow MACROalgea in there sump so MICROalgea doesent grow in there main tank. macro algea takes nitrates and phosphates out of the water and it also puts in oxegen. 
Roger chances are your live rock already came with some macroalgeas on it. if you see any plants growing off your lr those are macroalgeas. The best algea for the sump is cheatomouphe. If grows like a brillo pad and is very easy to harvest.
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2401


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

trreherd said:


> usmc ive heard you say this multiple times but i never said anything cause i dont like correcting people. Microalgeas are the small single celled algeas that grow on your glass and your lr, macro algea are the ''plant'' like algeas that people grow in there sumps.
> people grow MACROalgea in there sump so MICROalgea doesent grow in there main tank. macro algea takes nitrates and phosphates out of the water and it also puts in oxegen.
> Roger chances are your live rock already came with some macroalgeas on it. if you see any plants growing off your lr those are macroalgeas. The best algea for the sump is cheatomouphe. If grows like a brillo pad and is very easy to harvest.
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=2401



Ok mr expert at not making mistakes I have always called it micro algea and so has many people around here. I explained to him what \the algea was he just went further in depth. And the algea that comes with the live rock in your main tank is good but if not removed and/or kept at a minium can cover corals to , but you might of knew that.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

no big deal Micro Macro I didn't know either one, but I do have cheatomouphe in my sump. Is that Macro algae? Also I have it before my skimmer because I don't have room for it after. I was told it is better to have it after my skimmer. does it mater? what is the difference befor or after.

Thanks for all your help the both of you I am still learning alot.

Thanks 
Roger


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

sorry usmc for comming off like a know it all. Dident meen it like that.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

do you know the asware before or after? does it matter and why?

Roger


----------

